# Need something better



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm on klonopin but all it does is calm me down, i still have horrible dp on it, so i dont see the point, plus it makes me physically sick, im really sensitive 2 it. Does anyone have any better medications, like ones for panic/ocd, i've been on paxil,effexor,celexa and buspar before, none helped, i have my first meetin with my psych on fri, anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Stimulant medications such as Adderall seem to completely relieve it.

Do you find yourself better able to articulate your thoughts on Klonopin? I'm assuming you were prescribed this for anxiety...would I be right?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

If you have anxiety adderall would not be the way to go. More likely then not it will drive it right through the roof. One of the major side effects of amphetamines like adderall is anxiety. With other stimulants like ritalin it's pretty much the same deal.

Stimulants also make OCD worse and i think you have that dont you?

I really dont know what else you could try. Have you tried any tricyclic anti-depressants? Clomipramine would be a good choice for you because it is supposed to be the bomb for OCD. Ssri's are more often used now because they are newer meds and are supposed to have fewer side effects. But clomipramine has been shown to work better then ssri's in treating OCD.

Im on a tricyclic called amitriptyline and it's side effects are much harsher then clomipramine and i have no trouble with it.

Clomipramine also shows promise as a treatment for dp/dr. In fact i think it's the only goddamn anti-depressant that shows promise for treating dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea, i was on klonopin for anxiety, but no it makes it hard to focus and retain any info, im deff gonna mention clomapramine to my doc tho, cuz isnt it true if u've been on one ssri and it didnt work, most likely another ssri wont?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Youve been on paxil and celexa which are ssri's so i doubt another ssri is gonna work. They all share most of the same properties.

Effexor is a snri so i doubt another one of those would help either. Not like there's many on the marker anyway theres only 2 and in most countries theres only one which is effexor.

Id definatly try the clomipramine. It might just be the ticket for you. It has different side effects then ssri's but some people find that the side effects of tricyclic's suck less then with ssri's or newer anti-depressants. The most common side effects are dry mouth and drowsiness.

I take amitriptyline which is much more sedating them clomipramine. I take all my dose at night and it put's me right to sleep usually. I get no daytime drowsiness at all or any zombie effect.

The only side effect which stuck around was dry mouth but i imagine clomipramine would cause much less dry mouth then amitriptyline.

It's worth a try anyway what have you got to lose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

of course you no what my next question is, hows drinking on clomapramine, or even the one your on? i have a johns hopkins pill book, almos tevery pill says avoid alcohol, but clomapramine doesnt say it like klonopin does, klonopin is the only one in that book that says, alcohol MUST be avoided, the rest just say avoid it haha


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

If I were you I'd avoid alcohol period. I mean why ask to make things worse than they already are. I wont touch alcohol now that this dp thing set in with me just b/c the simple fact I've heard it makes it worse, so why would I want to go through any more hell? I know it kind of sucks b/c socially a ton of ppl drink and I know now if I ever become as social as I was before haha,..I wont be drinking with them, just b/c I know how sensitive I am now. You obviously are trying to escape from something that you do not want to face...alcohol/drugs being the escape choice, I know b/c I did it too. Maybe its trying to wear the mask to "fit in" put the facade on, or b/c you're in college..whatever it may be, theres a deeper meaning to it. All Im saying is, dont make it even harder on yourself by getting deeper into this hole, try doing everything possible to get yourself out of it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Jgard10 said:


> of course you no what my next question is, hows drinking on clomapramine, or even the one your on? i have a johns hopkins pill book, almos tevery pill says avoid alcohol, but clomapramine doesnt say it like klonopin does, klonopin is the only one in that book that says, alcohol MUST be avoided, the rest just say avoid it haha


 Nope you cannot drink on clomipramine. Drinking on tricyclic's is shat. When you drink on tricyclic's you dont get any good buzz from it you just feel tired.

You will stagger around, look drunk and feel like a zombie but you wont get any high from alcohol. More then anything you will just want to go to bed.

Ive been drunk twice since i started taking amitriptyline and both of them turned out horrible. Even 1 drink makes me feel dysphoric and fatigued. I got really drunk one time and i just felt like crap.

When you drink on tricyclic's you also get a hangover from hell. The 2 times ive been hungover while ive been on amitriptyline where pure hell. The hangover's where so bad i felt like i was getting the dt's again. I even had a fever.

Also drinking on tricyclic's is if anything more dangerous then drinking on benzodiazepines like clonazepam. Tricyclic's add to the CNS depression of alcohol even more then benzo's in my experience. Also tricyclic's can have bad effects on your heart (dont freak out over this it's very rare and clomipramine is one of the least cardio-toxic tricyclic's) and alcohol increases the risk of something going wrong.

Also tricyclic's have anticholinergic effects and mixing them with alcohol can sometimes cause delirium and other unpleasant effects.


----------

